# Just got kittens!



## parsonsmatt (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I've wanted cats for my entire life, but never could due to a host of reasons (mom was allergic, roommates were allergic, no pets allowed at my apartment), but all of the reasons fell away recently and I am finally able to have them. I got two Napoleon kittens from Mountaineer Munchkins in Indiana and they were great to deal with!

Here they are: 










The younger gray one is named Macho and the older black and white is named Oreo.



















I just received them on Monday. They were flown down from Indiana to Atlanta, GA, and the flight was really stressful on the older one... He is taking a long time to adjust, and I am kind of worried about him. He is currently hiding behind my computer desk during the day. He eats, drinks, and does his business at night while I'm sleeping or reading before bed, but he'll run away from me if I try to pet him. I've heard a lot of conflicting advice, from ignoring him until he comes around, to trying to pet him a lot and interact with him. I've ordered Feliway to hopefully help calm him down, as I've read that its very helpful for this purpose.

Macho is doing wonderfully. He is one of the sweetest and most affectionate cats I've ever seen, and he loves to play. 

I took a video of him playing with string:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're adorable! I'm sure Oreo will come around in time once he gets more accustomed to his new home. I wouldn't try to push him at this point. You can play with Macho in the vicinity and hopefully Oreo will join in after a little while.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new little ones. I remember the first time I brought home my first cat, I was so excited about it. Having cats is pure joy!! You will have lots of fun with these two cutie pies. I also have a cat named Oreo and use Feliway plug in to help them get along.


----------



## parsonsmatt (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments and advice!

Nearly a month later, and Oreo (who I've decided to call Tolstoy instead) still hasn't come around. Macho is doing wonderfully. The Feliway plug-in hasn't helped at all...


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh dear! When you say he hasn't come around, do you mean he still hides the whole time during the day, only coming out at night to eat, etc.? Or do you mean he doesn't like to be petted and will run away if you try to pet him?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

parsonsmatt said:


> Nearly a month later, and Oreo (who I've decided to call Tolstoy instead) still hasn't come around. Macho is doing wonderfully. The Feliway plug-in hasn't helped at all...


That doesn't sound good. Has be been to the vet? You could bring it up next time you are there, it could be possible he isn't feeling well or maybe the vet will have suggestions.

You haven't gone into a lot of details about your cats behaviour but I think the period of adjustment should be over by now for most cats. Sometimes it does take longer, but your kittens behaviour gives me in impression that he was not raised properly at the breeders. The longer this behaviours is allowed to go on the harder it might be to break.

You could try waiting it out, this indeed can work, but if you aren't seeing any positive results in the month you've had him, I think you need to take more drastic measures and approach this kitten a lot like you'd approach a feral kitten; I'd suggest even keeping him shut in your room to force interaction with you. Make sure he can't hid under the bed, he should have a place to hid, but not a place where it is difficult for you to reach in and grab him. Don't allow him to hid anywhere that makes you reach any more than half an arm span in to get him. It's good that you have another kitten, Macho can be used to show him that you aren't something to be afraid of.

Here's an article of feral kittens, the "First Contact", "Handling", "Physical Contact and Playing" and "Stroking and Starting Socialization" bits can apply to any cat or kitten that's scared... it's pretty much the link that's always mentioned around here, since it's advice is pretty much dead on.

Taming Feral Kittens and Cats


----------



## mtm8878 (Jan 26, 2011)

You have got some very cute kitties on your hands


----------



## Helen76 (Dec 15, 2010)

They are really cute! I hope they'll happy with you.


----------

